# Raised panel examples in photos on-line or real wood in SF-bay



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Where can I find examples of common rail+stile shapes and raised panels as either photos on-line or real examples in-person in the San Francisco bay area.

I'll be building a Murphy bed and my wife and I want something easier to visualize than the ubiquitous two dimensional profiles on router bit makers' web sites.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Where can I find examples of common rail+stile shapes and raised panels as either photos on-line or real examples in-person in the San Francisco bay area.
> 
> I'll be building a Murphy bed and my wife and I want something easier to visualize than the ubiquitous two dimensional profiles on router bit makers' web sites.


I would take the wife and spend an afternoon "shopping" at some of the retail furniture outlets with your camera equipped phone. Take some closeup shots of some of the profiles you like and try to match them up online.


----------

